# J.A. Pedalino



## Astroyama (Nov 6, 2021)

__





						Bike Gallery — Julie Ann Pedalino
					






					www.juliepedalino.com
				



These frames are gorgeous. My guess is, Julie stopped building frames due to the fact that bicycle frames couldn't sustain lease payments on a 5 axis milling machine.  
These frames are so beautiful.


----------

